# Perch Spawn?



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Not to many folks seem to focus on the perch spawn as they do say the walleye or crappie spawn. How shallow do they spawn? If I found some jumbos in the fall in shallow, is it a good bet they are there to spawn in the spring?


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

i always catch some fishin in shallows in early spring @ kiser lake.couple nice ones mon evening with few big gills.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

wish there was a little more info on the taistiest freshwater fish that swims. i go to hurron pier in may to get mine, simply because they are easy to find there. have to call the bait shop up there to find out when they are in .not really into driving 3 hrs to get skunked with gas prices and i imagine other piers are also good,but reports are lacking.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

have been getn more than ever b4 at kiser this year..3 or 4 everytime outa mess of gills&crappie.would only get 1 or 2..and ive been going quite a bit despite the weather..couple of em each time this year have been 12-13 in. really reason i was replying 2 this post cause they have been big&more of em and wantd 2 c if anyone else has been findn tne same up there but not many on here say much bout my little treasure of a lake.actually i guess its best that way!lol


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im guessing that they spawn in shallower water and in or near wood or plants , but probably not in as shallow or warm of water as crappie do since they thrive in cooler water and crappie are very tolerant of warm water. This is based on seeing them caught in a cold water lake in Georgia ( bull sluice lake ), people were casting in the shallows near reeds during the spawn. Is this information right ?


----------

